# Tools required for a newbie



## BukyOHare (Aug 21, 2016)

I am looking to buy a set of tools to get me up and running and have resisted buying the cheap sets currently on auction sites.

I was going to buy an Esslinger set which was going to cost as much in postage costs as it was to buy!

Does anyone know of a UK stockist or be able to pass on some hints and tips as to what and where to buy.

Thanks in advance

Buky


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm a complete novice but I've bought some bits from cousinsuk who seem to be good, great range and anything you can think of including complete sets. Others on here may know better places though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Buky (really?) ol' pal... it depends on how serious you are about the whole 'tinkering' thing. In the past I've done the 'buy cheap and then pay again for the proper stuff' from fishing to watch making. Cheap screwdrivers, which will be your main tools, are just not worth buying....they will be soft and twist or chip. The ends will probably be too thick to fit into the screw slots without 'dressing'. Horotec make an excellent set of the six main sizes you'll need with ball bearing heads, a complete set of spare blades and a nice stand to keep them in....and at 20% off this Bank holiday weekend from Eternal Tools. (Bugger...that's a lot less than I paid for mine, but they are brilliant!) Get a decent 'Jaxa' type case opener....not from Maplins....this 3 point, fully adjustable opening tool usually comes with several different 'bit sets' that will open the majority of screwed case backs, including Rolex, should you be brave enough! A crystal or case back press is another useful tool to consider. A springbar tool will come in handy for removing straps and bracelets, and pushing out the pins to remove links in some bracelets. There are far more sophisticated tools out there, but are more aimed at the professional who makes his living from watch repairs. Tools branded Bergeon or Horotec are considered some of the best, but again, it depends how far you want to go. Cousins UK, and Eternal Tools are great recources for the majority of the bits you will require. Hope this helps a bit.
https://www.cousinsuk.com/
https://www.eternaltools.com/


----------

